# **REQ** - Josh Barnett Gif's



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry if I seem to be a pest because of another request thread, but I can't find any Josh Barnett GIFs. Does anybody have any good ones? Thanks in advance guys. :thumb02:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well he doesn't have any on his MySpace. I have the program to make them but I don't know how to! So, I'm not much help.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I could get you some pics. What kind do you want? Fighting? Posing? Anything? Head shot? Full Body?

The more flexible you are, the easier it is.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

He wants like animed images. The ones that people arn't allowed to have here. You know them ones??


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> He wants like animed images. The ones that people arn't allowed to have here. You know them ones??


Aaaahhhhhh. I know them there ones.
I see. Animated GIFs. 
Why would someone want one if they can't be used here:dunno:

Hmmm. Maybe it's to use somewhere else.:confused03:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I believe he wants them for his MySpace page.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


> I believe he wants them for his MySpace page.


Exactly! And the one I had in mind was one I saw a while back on this forum. It's him doing his entrance and kinda waving his hand as if to say, "Bring It". Anyone know which one I'm talking about??


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> He wants like animed images. The ones that people arn't allowed to have here. You know them ones??


Animed? I am sure I said animated!

-------------

Yep.. IronMan or Trey B. may still have it. It's from Shockwave 2006. I have it on my computer but yeah, I don't know how to make them.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Animed? I am sure I said animated!
> 
> -------------
> 
> Yep.. IronMan or Trey B. may still have it. It's from Shockwave 2006. I have it on my computer but yeah, I don't know how to make them.


You could have been referring to Japanese Anime. Maybe animed would be the proper term there.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

yo


----------

